# Rigondeaux - Lomachenko Talks Start To Make Progress!



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I may have been wrong about this one...

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...going-says-rigos-manager#.VabdgZp_o6M.twitter

_â€œEgis said the fight must be at 126,â€ Hyde told me. â€œI pushed for a rehydration clause of 134 pounds max the day of the fight. He agreed on that. I will offer this to Rigo (age 34; 15-0; last fought in December, beat Hisahi Amagasa in Japan, held on to RING junior featherweight title and two other 122-pound crowns) and I think he will agree. The main issue for us was that we thought Loma would weigh 140 on fight night. They are very interested in the fight. Egis agreed itâ€™s the biggest fight for both men at this point.â€
_

Sounds like if both Rigo and Loma personally agree to the 134lbs rehydration clause the fight will happen, as Hyde is willing to drop the 124 catchweight!

However, I got personal confirmation from Gary that it is just talks and no negotiations have started.










If this fight happened as Rigo's last under Hyde to finish the contract, then he gets signed to Haymon and gets Frampton and Santa Cruz on his resume that'd be utterly mouth watering.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

I feel like it's more likely that this is Hyde just trying to make himself look useful and possibly have this as evidence that he tried to get offers when he attempts to prevent Rigondeaux from ending his contract in September. Is there any reason to think that their relationship has been repaired after they publicly took shots at each other a few months ago?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

poorface said:


> I feel like it's more likely that this is Hyde just trying to make himself look useful and possibly have this as evidence that he tried to get offers when he attempts to prevent Rigondeaux from ending his contract in September. Is there any reason to think that their relationship has been repaired after they publicly took shots at each other a few months ago?


Their relationship isn't repaired, but Rigondeaux wants to go to Al Haymon - and Al Haymon wants Rigo - and that's only happening one of two ways.

One: Rigo fulfils his contract by having one last fight with Hyde as manager and is out by September.
Two: Al Haymon pays to buy out the contract.

Normally I'd think this is nothing but talk, but Rigo has responded to the call out saying "when and where" so it's clear he wants the fight (likely under any circumstances), and now the 2 managers are directly conversing about it AND HAVE CAME TO A CONCLUSION about the one biggest issue there has been in past attempts. My only large concern is will TR risk losing another star to rigo?

also, not to run to Hyde's protection but he has done a good job with Rigondeaux by and large.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

to further on from my point though @poorface

Haymon won't make the investment in Rigo if he doesn't see money come back, so rigo finishing his contract the legal way is the right way to do it. This is a super dangerous fight though.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Their relationship isn't repaired, but Rigondeaux wants to go to Al Haymon - and Al Haymon wants Rigo - and that's only happening one of two ways.
> 
> One: Rigo fulfils his contract by having one last fight with Hyde as manager and is out by September.
> Two: Al Haymon pays to buy out the contract........


Three: Hyde has a "tragic car accident," and the building that houses any signed documents mysteriously burns down.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Chacal should be blamed if this goes nowhere. At the very least, for getting all our hopes up.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

i think the re hydration clause is more important than the catchweight for that is your walk around weight. You got some major weight cutter that can hit 20lbs and show up huge as hell. I don't think that is fair at all.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Three: Hyde has a "tragic car accident," and the building that houses any signed documents mysteriously burns down.


Shameful comment. Hyde is a good guy.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> Chacal should be blamed if this goes nowhere. At the very least, for getting all our hopes up.


I've learned not to get my hopes up when thinking Rigo is close to getting a fight signed, but this is looking positive. I worry TR will block it though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2015)

Pretty sure Rigo has been trying to run his Gary Hyde contract down. He won't be accepting any fight until that deal is down so he is free to go to the PBC.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Chacal should be blamed if this goes nowhere. At the very least, for getting all our hopes up.


Seconded.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Rob said:


> Pretty sure Rigo has been trying to run his Gary Hyde contract down. He won't be accepting any fight until that deal is down so he is free to go to the PBC.


Right this is my take as well. This is doubly so since the typical MO of boxing promoters and managers is to make extensions conditions of fight offers. Not sure if Hyde would do so in this instance but I wouldn't be shocked if that would be the case should any offer actually materialize. Then again, I think Hyde just wants to paint Rigondeaux as uncooperative to continue to extend the contract and there's no reason to take any talk seriously when it's largely come from a manager whose fighter no longer wants him as a manager.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rob said:


> Pretty sure Rigo has been trying to run his Gary Hyde contract down. He won't be accepting any fight until that deal is down so he is free to go to the PBC.


As I've stated a million times, his contract with Gary Hyde has an extension clause in the result Rigondeaux refuses to cooperate as he has been doing. The situation is either Rigo fulfils his contract, which one last fight would do, OR Haymon pays Hyde up the ass to buy Rigo out the contract. Something he now seems to be getting reluctant to do.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

poorface said:


> Right this is my take as well. This is doubly so since the typical MO of boxing promoters and managers is to make extensions conditions of fight offers. Not sure if Hyde would do so in this instance but I wouldn't be shocked if that would be the case should any offer actually materialize. Then again, I think Hyde just wants to paint Rigondeaux as uncooperative to continue to extend the contract and there's no reason to take any talk seriously when it's largely come from a manager whose fighter no longer wants him as a manager.


But they do both want the fight, however.

And Rigo knows what the situation is. And he wants to go to Haymon and if he see's a fight that'll get him out of the Hyde contract why wouldn't he take it? He's interested in the fight. I just explained this to you.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Chacal said:


> But they do both want the fight, however.
> 
> And Rigo knows what the situation is. And he wants to go to Haymon and if he see's a fight that'll get him out of the Hyde contract why wouldn't he take it? He's interested in the fight. I just explained this to you.


And as I said, in the unlikely event a contract ever is forthcoming, I don't see Hyde just waltzing off into the sunset. He's going to want an extension as a condition of any fight and a buyout regardless should Haymon actually come calling. This doesn't even get into the promotional issues, which involve not only Top Rank and HBO's likely reluctance to have anything to do with Rigondeaux but Caribe's involvement as well.

As I said, I think this is largely Hyde trying to buy good PR and possible legal leeway to paint Rigondeaux as uncooperative rather than any sort of good faith effort to get a fight made.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

poorface said:


> And as I said, in the unlikely event a contract ever is forthcoming, I don't see Hyde just waltzing off into the sunset. He's going to want an extension as a condition of any fight and a buyout regardless should Haymon actually come calling. This doesn't even get into the promotional issues, which involve not only Top Rank and HBO's likely reluctance to have anything to do with Rigondeaux but Caribe's involvement as well.
> 
> As I said, I think this is largely Hyde trying to buy good PR and possible legal leeway to paint Rigondeaux as uncooperative rather than any sort of good faith effort to get a fight made.


On the unlikely event of Haymon being interested in Rigondeaux:


































On what will make him walk away:










I can keep posting these things but it's tiresome. Basically I have large inside scoops and the score is this: Haymon wants all the 122 champions, Rigo included. Rigo really wants to go to Haymon. Rigo is refusing to work with Hyde and has turned down fights and deals he brought to the table. The contract gets automatically extended due to a clause for as long as rigo refuses to cooperate. There would be one more fight on the contract to fulfil the situation. The only 2 ways this contract ever ends are 1) Rigo has his last fight for Hyde and 2) Haymon buys out the contract.

HBO would want Lomachenko - Rigondeaux, TR would not. But we're not talking about them right now. Caribe will accept any fight provided they get their 15%.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight is awesome and needs to be made. 2 ATG Olympians and possibly ATG pros meeting in the ring. Now that's stuff boxing should be about. 

I just have my doubts after reading the articles illustrating the bad blood between Rigondeaux and Hyde.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> This fight is awesome and needs to be made. 2 ATG Olympians and possibly ATG pros meeting in the ring. Now that's stuff boxing should be about.
> 
> I just have my doubts after reading the articles illustrating the bad blood between Rigondeaux and Hyde.


and it's fair to have them but Rigo has 2 ways out of his contract.

Fight one more time or wait and pray for Haymon to buy the contract out.

Rigo has shown an interest in the fight, Hyde has gotten Klimas to agree to the one thing they were worried about as a collective. Rigo and Hyde are on the same page here, Klimas is also willing to accept it. The ball is firmly in Loma's court.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Chacal said:


> On the unlikely event of Haymon being interested in Rigondeaux:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't suggesting that it was likely Haymon would come calling; I was suggesting an actual contract for this fight was unlikely to be forthcoming.

And as I noted above, I also think it's unlikely Hyde will simply walk away in the aftermath should this fight somehow materialize. My belief is he's angling for evidence of uncooperativeness to extend the contract and a buyout rather than _actually_ attempting to make a fight. This is doubly so since I cannot recall hearing about a single fight Hyde has brought to the table this year that Rigondeaux could have rejected to illustrate such a lack of cooperation and therefore activating the contract extension.

Finally, don't be so sure about HBO's lack of interest. Hershman's statements in the aftermath of the Agbeko fight don't indicate he thinks of him any more highly than Arum did, and the network likewise has good reason for wanting to continue to keep Lomachenko rolling as well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal is the man


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

poorface said:


> I wasn't suggesting that it was likely Haymon would come calling; I was suggesting an actual contract for this fight was unlikely to be forthcoming.
> 
> And as I noted above, I also think it's unlikely Hyde will simply walk away in the aftermath should this fight somehow materialize. My belief is he's angling for evidence of uncooperativeness to extend the contract and a buyout rather than _actually_ attempting to make a fight. This is doubly so since I cannot recall hearing about a single fight Hyde has brought to the table this year that Rigondeaux could have rejected to illustrate such a lack of cooperation and therefore activating the contract extension.
> 
> Finally, don't be so sure about HBO's lack of interest. Hershman's statements in the aftermath of the Agbeko fight don't indicate he thinks of him any more highly than Arum did, and the network likewise has good reason for wanting to continue to keep Lomachenko rolling as well.


Oh no absolutely, this fight would still fall under Hyde's contract so this would be his last fight with Rigo and he'd get his 15%. Rigo rejected the Amagasa fight when Hyde brought it to him, but accepted it when Caribe went with the same offer and according to hyde, there are other cases but I can't vouch for the legitimacy. There is also the fact Rigo and Caribe turned down the Rocnation and Warren promotional offers that Hyde went and got for Rigo, so there is certainly a strong case already and Rigo knows this.

I guess so with HBO, I know that the broadcasting team have actively said they want the fight and they want to call it. Just depends on the execs really. But a fight of this magnitude would go on HBO for sure. Hyde is looking at venue's for the fight too and they are getting close to a deal apparently for September at the MGM.










Anyway, here's hoping!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Shameful comment. Hyde is a good guy.


But Haymon is NOT.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> But Haymon is NOT.


Oh did you mean Haymon?

For the good of Rigo's career I want to see him with Haymon.

If Rigo had his last fight with Hyde against Lomachenko and won, then went to Haymon and beat Frampton and the Mares - Leo winner that'd be excellent. What a resume.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigo is 15-0 right now. Imagine his next 5 fights being Lomachenko, Wake, Frampton, Mares/Leo winner and he won them all. That'd be phenomenal.


----------



## Wansen (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Chacal is the man


Second that!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If I was Rigo id just wait to get signed with Al Haymon

No point in risking getting one punch KO'd because of a weight difference


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Chacal said:


> As I've stated a million times, his contract with Gary Hyde has an extension clause in the result Rigondeaux refuses to cooperate as he has been doing. The situation is either Rigo fulfils his contract, which one last fight would do, OR Haymon pays Hyde up the ass to buy Rigo out the contract. Something he now seems to be getting reluctant to do.


why doesn't Rigo just suck it up and fight any ol bum of the month for peanuts?
really low risk, real low reward fight but it would get him out of the contract?

that's gotta be better than sitting on the sidelines

edit: I'm guessing that there is either some kind of rule as to the quality of opponent?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't want to get my hopes up, but damn I want this fight if both are comfortable with the agreement on weight/rehydration!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Rigo is 15-0 right now. Imagine his next 5 fights being Lomachenko, Wake, Frampton, Mares/Leo winner and he won them all. That'd be phenomenal.


So this is really happening. SkySports has it on their site.

*"I have relayed this to Rigo and we will make an announcement soon."*

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/news/12183/9914774/guillermo-rigondeaux-agrees-to-fight-vasyl-lomachenko-at-126lbs


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Almost a Goâ€¦with a clause of a rehydration no more than 134-135.
i really don't like this fight for Rigo. 
Get back to you after talking to my sources.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

fuck.yes. 

No better fight than this one


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm not sure who takes this fight.... I'm thinking Rigo

But I've never seen a fighter move along as fast as Lomo has... If he can sustain this tempo and keep winning, he has ATG written all over him


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Almost a Goâ€¦with a clause of a rehydration no more than 134-135.
> i really don't like this fight for Rigo.
> Get back to you after talking to my sources.


Why?? Rigo would be the favorite... Off the top of my head, I expect him to slow Lomo down and counter throughout


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

oh mah gawd, this will be sensational, if Loma wins imagine how his record will be looking if he gets Walters too, but also if Rigod wins then he's got 2 of the best wins in recent years and puts himself firmly back in the top 3 (even if there's a good case for him being there now)


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm not sure who takes this fight.... I'm thinking Rigo
> 
> But I've never seen a fighter move along as fast as Lomo has... If he can sustain this tempo and keep winning, he has ATG written all over him


nah bro hes already an ATG. ask dealt with.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Arum Wants Lomachenko vs. Rigondeaux To Happen
Mobile Version Share Click Here To Email Search BoxingScene Database

By Edward Chaykovsky

According to Top Rank's CEO Bob Arum, there is a good possibility that his fighter, WBO featherweight champion Vasyl Lomachenko, could end up facing WBA/WBO super bantamweight king Guillermo Rigondeaux.

The camps of the two boxers have been trading words in the press over the fight terms.

A meeting between the two of them would make a legendary showdown between two of best amateur fighters in history. Both boxers have captured two Olympic gold medals.

Arum does point out that Rigondeaux would have to move up to the featherweight limit of 126-pounds. Both Arum and Team Lomachenko stand united against the idea of a catch-weight. Rigondeaux's manager Gary Hyde wanted a contract weight of 124-pounds and that's not going to happen.

â€œThere is a good chance of it happening. Iâ€™ve got to get back and put everything together, but Iâ€™d like to do that fight,â€ Arum told Boxing Monthly. â€œI think the Rigondeaux team is all right. I didnâ€™t like Rigondeauxâ€™s style, but I think it meshes good with Lomachenko. It would be a sensational fight. I would never agree to a catch weight. It would be in the Fall. We are looking at Chicago as a possible place.â€

Besides Chicago, Arum says a secondary location for that fight would be Dubai. That planned card would feature Tim Bradley defending the WBO welterweight championship against unbeaten mandatory challenger Sadam Ali.

â€œI will know about Dubai when I get back to the States,â€ said Arum. â€œA delegation from Dubai is supposedly meeting with me the week beginning 20th July. Weâ€™ll see. There has been a lot of good talk, but whether itâ€™s realistic â€" Iâ€™ll know next week. If that came to fruition, I would put Lomachenko vs Rigondeaux on the card and maybe, also to make a super card, [Nonito] Donaire, if he wins, and [Scott] Quigg, if he wins.â€
Tags: Bob Arum , Guillermo Rigondeaux , Vasy


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> On the unlikely event of Haymon being interested in Rigondeaux:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick question since you seem to have insider info.

What sort of claim does Caribe Promotions have on Rigo? Also, are they doing anything to enhance his career? They seem like leaches that are simply along for the ride and their 15%.

Everyone likes to hate in Bop but from what I can tell he did a lot more for Rigo than Caribe ever did.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> nah bro hes already an ATG. ask dealt with.


Really?

I've never seen his points on Loma


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Arum is talking about making this fight and is already looking for a venue, so maybe I was wrong about Bob's interest in making this fight. I guess the old man is confident in Lomachenko's ability to exact revenge for Rigondeaux's domination of Donaire. I was not expecting this fight to be seriously considered, but now that it is, I'm not going to lie. I am SCARED!!!

Look, I am picking Rigondeaux to win this fight by a decision. I haven't changed my mind about that. But, Lomachenko is a VERY dangerous fight for ANYONE at featherweight or below, even Rigondeaux. Rigo will have to fight a near perfect fight to obtain victory. Loma is very skilled, not as skilled as Guillermo, but still one of the most skilled fighters in all of boxing. He is the younger, bigger man and that could be a factor, the size more than the age in my opinion. If Lomachenko can get in and land on Rigondeaux, it could be trouble for him.

I am a Rigondeaux fan the way I was a Tyson fan as a kid. He is my absolute favorite active fighter and one of four fighters in the history of boxing that I admire equally. (Harry Greb, Sugar Ray Robinson, Mike Tyson & Rigo) Seeing him lose, even to a great fighter like Lomachenko, would be devastating to me. I never want to see him lose! I don't feel that way about any other fighter in boxing. I want to see him fight Lomachenko and defeat Lomachenko and I believe he can and will do it if the fight gets made. I am still worried though. 

Rigondeaux has the confidence to fight the best. He is daring to be great and who can't admire that? He is willing to back up his tough talk in the ring and that is a breath of fresh air as it seems more and more these days that fighters are more willing to bark rather than bite. "No catchweight, no problem!", says Rigo. Ok, I am paraphrasing, but you get my point. His willingness to move up to featherweight to face the guy who is, in my opinion, the best in the division and one of the best talents in all of boxing is impressive. Personally, I don't think Rigo should move up to featherweight. He already gives up a lot of size in his current weight division. But Rigo is ready, willing and able to prove all of his doubters wrong. All I can say is, "War Rigo! Be the man, champ. Be the man!"

Rigondeaux W 12


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

It's not the fight it could be down the track but it will do I suppose.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Quick question since you seem to have insider info.
> 
> What sort of claim does Caribe Promotions have on Rigo? Also, are they doing anything to enhance his career? They seem like leaches that are simply along for the ride and their 15%.
> 
> Everyone likes to hate in Bop but from what I can tell he did a lot more for Rigo than Caribe ever did.


They're just leaches from what I gather, but there are 2 sides to every story and I'm sure the people at Caribe will say Hyde is the leach.


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> Arum is talking about making this fight and is already looking for a venue, so maybe I was wrong about Bob's interest in making this fight. I guess the old man is confident in Lomachenko's ability to exact revenge for Rigondeaux's domination of Donaire. I was not expecting this fight to be seriously considered, but now that it is, I'm not going to lie. I am SCARED!!!
> 
> Look, I am picking Rigondeaux to win this fight by a decision. I haven't changed my mind about that. But, Lomachenko is a VERY dangerous fight for ANYONE at featherweight or below, even Rigondeaux. Rigo will have to fight a near perfect fight to obtain victory. Loma is very skilled, not as skilled as Guillermo, but still one of the most skilled fighters in all of boxing. He is the younger, bigger man and that could be a factor, the size more than the age in my opinion. If Lomachenko can get in and land on Rigondeaux, it could be trouble for him.
> 
> ...


Rigondeaux is the better fighter, but the size difference here is key. It's a small junior featherweight vs. big featherweight. I have to favor Lomachenko because of this.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

til20 said:


> Rigondeaux is the better fighter, but the size difference here is key. It's a small junior featherweight vs. big featherweight. I have to favor Lomachenko because of this.


134lbs rehydration clause on the night though...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigo is on board, Arum is on board, Hyde is on board, Klimas is on board. 


Is Lomachenko?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck yes! Make it happen!! :ibutt


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

If the fight gets signed I'm going to turn this into the hype/build up thread.

Let's start that now


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Rigo is on board, Arum is on board, Hyde is on board, Klimas is on board.
> 
> Is Lomachenko?


I believe he is. Of course, I have no proof of that. I think Loma is a confident fighter and is willing to face the best, especially at featherweight. There is no catchweight in this potential bout, so I believe he is on board. In my mind, the person that was least likely to be on board for this fight was Bob Arum and he has made it pretty clear that he is interested.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Interesting Rigo having the longer reach. I think this fight requires more breakdown than any other today. 

IMO, this is the best fight from a technical standpoint in boxing. Period.


----------



## goeasyefc (May 31, 2014)

I thought top rank rubbished this ?


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Interesting Rigo having the longer reach. I think this fight requires more breakdown than any other today.
> 
> IMO, this is the best fight from a technical standpoint in boxing. Period.


Agreed.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

goeasyefc said:


> I thought top rank rubbished this ?


The exact opposite happened.

http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-wants-lomachenko-vs-rigondeaux-happen--93580


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> It's not the fight it could be down the track but it will do I suppose.


would you rather it happened when rigo is even older?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I hope Rigo realizes what Hyde has done for him. Its obvious that Hyde is the dealmaker that Rigo needs.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Chacal said:


> would you rather it happened when rigo is even older?


1 or 2 years won't make a difference in Rigos performance IMO but I get your point.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> 1 or 2 years won't make a difference in Rigos performance IMO but I get your point.


there is a HUGE difference between 34 and 36, especially for someone who is 112. Name some fighters who were as good at 36 as they were at 34 who were smaller men. Rigo has maybe 2-3 years left in his career.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Chacal said:


> there is a HUGE difference between 34 and 36, especially for someone who is 112. Name some fighters who were as good at 36 as they were at 34 who were smaller men. Rigo has maybe 2-3 years left in his career.


I guess I have more faith in Rigo than you do. He is still quite phenomenal, I wouldn't be expecting a big decline in 12-24 months.

It's still a good fight right now though


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## goeasyefc (May 31, 2014)

Chacal said:


> The exact opposite happened.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-wants-lomachenko-vs-rigondeaux-happen--93580


that'll do for me mate. Nice one.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I think Rigo is too small and hes past his best. hes a 34 yo FW who has been competing his whole life


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

IMO this is the only window to making this fight happen. Come 2016 Lomachenko will likely be looking to move up to SFW with FW being barren and the only good fights being on Haymons roster and I think next year Rigo will sign with Haymon meaning Lomachenko is off the table.

Rigo will likely stay at 122 but if their is a fight at 126 to temp him then this is the fight thats gonna get him there. I think if it doesn't get made here then it just wont happen and I really wanna see this fight so here's hoping they can get it done.

I don't think the loser of the fight has a massive career effect either as both are hghly regarded and likely going down as ATGs.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Chatty said:


> IMO this is the only window to making this fight happen. Come 2016 Lomachenko will likely be looking to move up to SFW with FW being barren and the only good fights being on Haymons roster and I think next year Rigo will sign with Haymon meaning Lomachenko is off the table.
> 
> Rigo will likely stay at 122 but if their is a fight at 126 to temp him then this is the fight thats gonna get him there. I think if it doesn't get made here then it just wont happen and I really wanna see this fight so here's hoping they can get it done.
> 
> I don't think the loser of the fight has a massive career effect either as both are hghly regarded and likely going down as ATGs.


100% mate, this is the only time the fight will ever happen. You can quote me as recently as 4 days ago saying "This fight will never happen" but the fuckers found a gap in the scenario I painted out (the one you just stated) and they're all seemingly pulling to make this happen. I pray this happens.

If Rigo loses though, I wonder if Haymon will lose interest...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> 100% mate, this is the only time the fight will ever happen. You can quote me as recently as 4 days ago saying "This fight will never happen" but the fuckers found a gap in the scenario I painted out (the one you just stated) and they're all seemingly pulling to make this happen. I pray this happens.
> 
> If Rigo loses though, I wonder if Haymon will lose interest...


I wouldnt think so as he will be looking to match up Frampton, Mares and Santa Cruz and will prob go after Quigg as well. So rigo fits into that - possibly better with a loss as the fights will be regarded as nearer 50/50.

Hell prob go after Loma at some point as well - he wants to sign everyone.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Super fight 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

If this shit happens Mayweather can fight Berto's mom for all I care. Cotto Alvarez and Loma Rigo, got deam.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> If this shit happens Mayweather can fight Berto's mom for all I care. Cotto Alvarez and Loma Rigo, got deam.


This is the year of the superfights if it happens. Really.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> If this shit happens Mayweather can fight Berto's mom for all I care. Cotto Alvarez and Loma Rigo, got deam.


Yup.

Mayweather gave us his super fight but waited like five years till pacquiao had been knocked out and was looking average.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Seeing several sites report this as a done deal. I will shit my self if it gets announced. Oh my god. OH MY GOD


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Loma is just as skilled as Rigo and bigger and tougher , see him taking this

That said this is one of the best fights that has ever been made if it happens, legit


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Rigo is on board, Arum is on board, Hyde is on board, Klimas is on board.
> 
> *Is Lomachenko?*


Come on man :lol: if it's up to Vasyl this fight is on, he's in pursuit of greatness


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Loma is just as skilled as Rigo


Debatable, and I love watching loma.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Debatable, and I love watching loma.


Nah, there's more to skill than slickness and Loma got it all, more dynamic feet, better combos, better lead hand, Rigo beats him for timing and has good defensive footwork so it's all about whether that is enough to stop Loma but the skillsets are different but equal


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm still far from convinced it will happen, but if it does going to probably the most excited I've been for a fight ever. Love both fighters, not sure who I'd favour. The key I think will come with the footwork, Lomachenko is the only fighter around Rigo weight who is close to as good, maybe even better with his footwork as Rigondeaux is. Rigo won't be able to win this fight just off the back foot alone IMO, Loma moves too well, mixes up the angles too well and has a higher workrate than Rigo. Rigo going to have to stand his ground at times and let that lethal left hand go.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Nah, there's more to skill than slickness and Loma got it all, more dynamic feet, better combos, better lead hand, Rigo beats him for timing and has good defensive footwork so it's all about whether that is enough to stop Loma but the skillsets are different but equal


I'd agree with this, I think Loma close to as good defensively for his style of fighting and being a bit more active to Rigo, at least to the head, he can be caught to the body a bit more than Rigo tends to be.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Nah, there's more to skill than slickness and Loma got it all, more dynamic feet, better combos, better lead hand, Rigo beats him for timing and has good defensive footwork so it's all about whether that is enough to stop Loma but the skillsets are different but equal


I am aware there is. I'm not some casual man, don't be condescending!

IMO, Rigo's footwork is better defensively and more effortless and his lead hand is much more versatile. Interesting to me Rigo has the longer reach. He'll have to use every mm of it.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I am aware there is. I'm not some casual man, don't be condescending!
> 
> IMO, Rigo's footwork is better defensively and more effortless and his lead hand is much more versatile. Interesting to me Rigo has the longer reach. He'll have to use every mm of it.


sorry bro that wasn't particularly aimed at you, just thinking out loud really :lol:

Interesting you think Rigo has the more versatile lead hand whereas i think Loma, they both use it so differently. Damn this fight is a modern Toney-McCallum and I dont want there to be a loser, i'd be happy with some newspaper decision or something


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Agree with Jamie, whoever loses i'll be devastated for, Rigo deserves the recogniton as it must be so hard to be avoided by every single fighter in your division as your prime years float away.

Loma however has some massive, massive fights down the line and if he loses it's hard for him to really come back from 2 losses imo.

Hope Loma wins 114-113 in an epic, close fight where both get major credit, then Loma goes on the become an ATG


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Agree with Jamie, whoever loses i'll be devastated for, Rigo deserves the recogniton as it must be so hard to be avoided by every single fighter in your division as your prime years float away.
> 
> Loma however has some massive, massive fights down the line and if he loses it's hard for him to really come back from 2 losses imo.
> 
> Hope Loma wins 114-113 in an epic, close fight where both get major credit, then Loma goes on the become an ATG


Agree with this, it's probably better for boxing if Loma wins, harsh as that is to Rigo who I love but he's been ducked out of his division and probably only has 2 years left at the top with his style and size. That said it would be awful to see him lose just because he's been forced out of his natural division because he can't build a legacy there, hate that shit. I just hope he's getting paid handsomely as he's taking a big risk


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JamieC said:


> sorry bro that wasn't particularly aimed at you, just thinking out loud really :lol:
> 
> Interesting you think Rigo has the more versatile lead hand whereas i think Loma, they both use it so differently. Damn this fight is a modern Toney-McCallum and I dont want there to be a loser, i'd be happy with some newspaper decision or something


Best result for me is a draw.

I think that Rigo uses his lead hand defensively amazingly. The use of his forearm to judge when to counter in range or out of range and his use of it as a warning system where every time someone bats it away he knows they're going to strike and doesn't even need to see a shot coming to get away from it. The way he uses it with feints, his occasional right hooks which he has used more lately and his use to get people to open up is great. Loma's better throwing it as an offensive jab and using it to set up combinations and be a distraction, but I feel Rigo's has some very overlooked facets.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I think it'll be interesting to see how Rigo deals with Lomas movement, Loma's footwork is amazing at times, he seems to be able to get to a different angle without even moving at times.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Chatty said:


> I think it'll be interesting to see how Rigo deals with Lomas movement, Loma's footwork is amazing at times, he seems to be able to get to a different angle without even moving at times.


I think Loma has the best footwork in the sport overall, but Rigo's defensive footwork is superior and he will have a response to what Loma brings. Fascinating to think how he'll deal with it. I remember quite a few occasions where fighters tried stepping to the outside to find a new angle and turn rigo into a shot like Loma loves to do and then Rigo suddenly did a fucking quadruple backflip, a cartwheel and ended in a 360 pirouette to find himself on the other side of the ring away from danger. Shit was impressive.

(Really though he just did a 180 degree pivot while simultaneously slipping shots and getting out of the way)


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

If this fight does happen, seeing as the catchweight won't be, Rigo will become the MAN at 122 and 126. Epic.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I think Loma has the best footwork in the sport overall, but Rigo's defensive footwork is superior and he will have a response to what Loma brings. Fascinating to think how he'll deal with it. I remember quite a few occasions where fighters tried stepping to the outside to find a new angle and turn rigo into a shot like Loma loves to do and then Rigo suddenly did a fucking quadruple backflip, a cartwheel and ended in a 360 pirouette to find himself on the other side of the ring away from danger. Shit was impressive.
> 
> (Really though he just did a 180 degree pivot while simultaneously slipping shots and getting out of the way)


Its gonna be a chessmatch of the highest order, every movement is going to be with a thought process of the next 25 movements ahead.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Check it.

Rigo and Donaire are in each others punching range










Donaire goes to throw a jab










Rigo slips it










Donaire goes to gain an angle in the hopes of turning rigo into a left hook, similar to the move Lomachenko is the best in the world at. You see here Donaire's lead foot is actually between both of Rigo's so he is in perfect position to hammer that shot away with KO power and no fear of something coming back at him.










Rigo starts to pivot while keeping his head low enough that the left hook is useless










Then leads away so the right hand can't do shit and he has reset Donaire. A complete 180 pivot.










Credit to Wilson Kayden for picking up on this one, I hadn't noticed this particular example but it's a good one of showing how Rigo would deal with Loma trying to do that, although he'd have to switch it up from time to time as Loma is smarter than Donaire.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Loma is far deadlier with that than Donaire, not only he creates an angle but he follows up on it constantly, he's non stop, I don't think this would work against him.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Check it.
> 
> Rigo and Donaire are in each others punching range
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

LeapingHook said:


> Loma is far deadlier with that than Donaire, not only he creates an angle but he follows up on it constantly, he's non stop, I don't think this would work against him.


I agree, but Rigo has shown that he can deal with it which is more than a lot of fighters can say. The amount of people who simply turn on the spot is astounding. Rigondeaux can deal with it against a Donaire or anyone else he's been in, I can't wait to see what tricks he pulls out when Lomachenko tries it. I think his best bet is to try make Lomachenko's transitioning to those angles the dangerous thing. Another thing Rigo did was stop Donaire moving to the left constantly, every time he tried to get that way and disguise it with a jab, he ate a left hand. Against Lomachenko, to deal with those angles the better move is prevention rather than avoidance. Rigondeaux is smart enough to work something out, and Lomachenko is smart enough to adapt to it, and Rigondeaux is smart enough to further adapt and so on and so forth. Fascinating match up.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Also @LeapingHook the southpaw/southpaw angles make that slightly harder to pull off as it is.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Also @LeapingHook the southpaw/southpaw angles make that slightly harder to pull off as it is.


It makes it completely different, the Donaire example wasn't even worth showing.
I think Lomachenko is going to have a fairly easy time with Rigo, despite the reach disadvantage, and there being not that much of a size advantage really. Rigo fought Donaire at 138 and Amagasa at 145 in the ring apparently. The rehydration clause for 134 is going to mean this one comes down to skills, this is a pure fight. I was always a bit against this fight as I felt Rigo was too small, now I think the difference won't be what I thought it was. 
Until this fight is signed I'm not getting my hopes up, at least the possibility of Loma v Gamboa at 130 remains a possibility down the track.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Im hoping for a trilogy


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> It makes it completely different, the Donaire example wasn't even worth showing.
> I think Lomachenko is going to have a fairly easy time with Rigo, despite the reach disadvantage, and there being not that much of a size advantage really. Rigo fought Donaire at 138 and Amagasa at 145 in the ring apparently. The rehydration clause for 134 is going to mean this one comes down to skills, this is a pure fight. I was always a bit against this fight as I felt Rigo was too small, now I think the difference won't be what I thought it was.
> Until this fight is signed I'm not getting my hopes up, at least the possibility of Loma v Gamboa at 130 remains a possibility down the track.


What are your current views on Loma's punching power? You used to blame the big gloves for his lack of stoppages in the WSB. It seems as if his opponents take his shots relatively well.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> It makes it completely different, the Donaire example wasn't even worth showing.
> I think Lomachenko is going to have a fairly easy time with Rigo, despite the reach disadvantage, and there being not that much of a size advantage really. Rigo fought Donaire at 138 and Amagasa at 145 in the ring apparently. The rehydration clause for 134 is going to mean this one comes down to skills, this is a pure fight. I was always a bit against this fight as I felt Rigo was too small, now I think the difference won't be what I thought it was.
> Until this fight is signed I'm not getting my hopes up, at least the possibility of Loma v Gamboa at 130 remains a possibility down the track.


Yeah it makes it different but the example was worth showing because it shows that Rigo knows the way to deal with that sort of manner generally, stop acting like your knowledge is so superior. it is totally different as it's southpaw/southpaw as opposed to southpaw/orthadox but that also makes it different for the way Lomachenko goes to deal with it, but Rigondeaux is skilled enough and smart enough to find a way to evade it, and I look forwards to seeing how that is if the fight gets made.

I don't think the weight advantage holds too much relevance with the rehydration clause, but my mentioning of the range was to say that Rigondeaux will have to utilize it in terms of getting off his shots to dissuade Lomachenko's awkward, unique offensive patterns. But yes, this fight comes 100% down to skills and every possible advantage will matter. I think Rigo will have hard time, but I think he wins this one. And that's what the sport is about, differing opinions so please if this fight gets signed, don't become the insufferable asshole you usually do as when you stick to respectful discussions you are interesting to debate with.

But yeah I'm not getting my hopes up as talks seem to have slowed down as far as I've seen. I'm trying to get more information ASAP on the subject. There is obviously a lot of things to agree upon before they can announce it.

Loma - Gamboa isn't a fight I wanna see though. Gamboa is way past it IMO.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> What are your current views on Loma's punching power? You used to blame the big gloves for his lack of stoppages in the WSB. It seems as if his opponents take his shots relatively well.


My views on his punching power are the same. Very good, he's hurt everyone he's fought and he hasn't fought any TBA's.
Stoppages are rare in the WSB, I don't know why your dumb ass still brings that up. Oh that's right, because you're dumb.
He'll stop Rigo.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Yeah it makes it different but the example was worth showing because it shows that Rigo knows the way to deal with that sort of manner generally, stop acting like your knowledge is so superior. it is totally different as it's southpaw/southpaw as opposed to southpaw/orthadox but that also makes it different for the way Lomachenko goes to deal with it, but Rigondeaux is skilled enough and smart enough to find a way to evade it, and I look forwards to seeing how that is if the fight gets made.
> 
> I don't think the weight advantage holds too much relevance with the rehydration clause, but my mentioning of the range was to say that Rigondeaux will have to utilize it in terms of getting off his shots to dissuade Lomachenko's awkward, unique offensive patterns. But yes, this fight comes 100% down to skills and every possible advantage will matter. I think Rigo will have hard time, but I think he wins this one. And that's what the sport is about, differing opinions so please if this fight gets signed, don't become the insufferable asshole you usually do as when you stick to respectful discussions you are interesting to debate with.
> 
> ...


Gamboa isn't past it, just inactive. He was putting a beating on Crawford until the size advantage and Gamboa's inactivity came into it. Gamboa vs Lomachenko is an incredible fight, not as interesting and historic as Rigo vs Loma but it would be incredibly fun to watch.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Chacal said:


> I agree, but Rigo has shown that he can deal with it which is more than a lot of fighters can say. The amount of people who simply turn on the spot is astounding. Rigondeaux can deal with it against a Donaire or anyone else he's been in, I can't wait to see what tricks he pulls out when Lomachenko tries it. I think his best bet is to try make Lomachenko's transitioning to those angles the dangerous thing. Another thing Rigo did was stop Donaire moving to the left constantly, every time he tried to get that way and disguise it with a jab, he ate a left hand. Against Lomachenko, to deal with those angles the better move is prevention rather than avoidance. Rigondeaux is smart enough to work something out, and Lomachenko is smart enough to adapt to it, and Rigondeaux is smart enough to further adapt and so on and so forth. Fascinating match up.


Yeah, I actually completely agree, he'll be better served to stop Loma from creating angles on him in the first place rather than trying to avoid them, he has the footwork for that.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> My views on his punching power are the same. Very good, he's hurt everyone he's fought and he hasn't fought any TBA's.
> Stoppages are rare in the WSB, I don't know why your dumb ass still brings that up. Oh that's right, because you're dumb.
> He'll stop Rigo.


I bring it up to see if you're still a dick riding fagoot. Oh that's right, you are.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Hyde confirms on Facebook that negotiations are ongoing not only for Loma but a fight with Quigg aswell


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> I bring it up to see if you're still a dick riding fagoot. Oh that's right, you are.


Only one of us rides dicks here and that ain't me. Stop projecting you self-hating saddo


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Hyde confirms on Facebook that negotiations are ongoing not only for Loma but a fight with Quigg aswell


That's not good IMO, I think Rigo would prefer not to face Loma if he can take a less riskier fight.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Hyde confirms on Facebook that negotiations are ongoing not only for Loma but a fight with Quigg aswell


Personally, I would rather see him fight Quigg, Frampton, Santa Cruz & Mares. Don't get me wrong, I would rather see him defeat Loma than those other guys because it is a much bigger win, but to me the risk outweighs the reward. I believe Rigo can defeat Loma, but I am against him moving up in weight. He could possibly defeat all the top featherweights, but that still doesn't make it a great idea to fight even bigger men than he is fighting at his current weight class. He is a small jr. feathweight, I cannot stress that enough. So a win over Loma would be legendary. Rigo is more skilled than Loma, but quite a bit smaller and older. If it happens, I pick Rigo W 12. I would just rather see him clean out jr. featherweight and even bantamweight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> That's not good IMO, I think Rigo would prefer not to face Loma if he can take a less riskier fight.


that doesn't sound like Rigondeaux at all


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

a real chess match this one. I have no idea how these two match up stylistically TBH. need to watch Loma's recent efforts, and watch Rigondeaux's. this will be tough because they would both essentially be fighting the best opponent that they had fought in their professional career. 

Fascinating fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that doesn't sound like Rigondeaux at all


I'm a big Rigo fan but I do feel some of his 'calling out' has nothing to do with actually wanting to fight the guy he is calling out, it's more self promotion to make it seem like he is a scary monster who no one wants to fight. He is avoided to an extent due to his style, but he is smart and doesn't want to give away any advantages or take any unnecessary risks. I'm skeptical that he'd ever want to fight Lomachenko unless there was a big reward for him. It's the nature of the pro game and it's something Rigo and Loma have learned is different from the amateurs. If these guys were still amateurs they'd have no hesitation about meeting to prove who is the best at their sport.
This is the business, not the sport. Rigo is the right fight for Lomachenko right now but unless there is nothing else for Rigo it's not a good fight for him. Quigg is going to be preferred for Rigo.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> a real chess match this one. I have no idea how these two match up stylistically TBH. need to watch Loma's recent efforts, and watch Rigondeaux's. this will be tough because they would both essentially be fighting the best opponent that they had fought in their professional career.
> 
> Fascinating fight.


Rigo has a chance if he could keep it on the outside and somehow land enough counters on Lomachenko before he works his way in. With Lomachenko's footwork, feints and combination punching that's very unlikely. On the inside Rigo doesn't fight, he defends and tries to get out of range.
I expect Lomachenko to crowd him and work away on the inside, eventually Rigo is going to need to throw some punches and is going to get countered and counted out. Honestly I have it 95:5 in Lomachenko's favour, I don't think Rigo can really win. It will be surreal to see these guys in the ring together and that's why I really want it to happen. I don't think it will be particularly competitive or a great fight. Lomachenko vs Gamboa will be a great fight.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that doesn't sound like Rigondeaux at all


Dealt with is an idiot who injects false facts that suit his moronic points.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Theron said:


> Im hoping for a trilogy


Why? On paper this fight does not look like it would warrant a rematch much less a trilogy.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Why? On paper this fight does not look like it would warrant a rematch much less a trilogy.


Its gonna be technically amazing. Im hoping for a trilogy cause itd mean the fights woulda been close enough to warrant more, and theyd bring out the best in eachother.

For boxing judging things just on how it looks on paper dosent work well


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm guessing a high caliber chess match. Never ever seen public support for a rematch in one of these type of fights. But of course there's a slim chance this would be an all out war.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@The Sweet Science @bballchump11 @anyone else


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigondeaux - Quigg is also a good fight, but not as good. I could see Rigo taking that, however, I feel that Hearn will say no.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> @The Sweet Science @bballchump11 @anyone else


Thanks, Chacal. And I agree with you that Hearn is not going to be so quick to make Rigo-Quigg. These guys seem to be waiting for Rigo to get old.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


>


Wow. Either Rigo got some long arms for his size or Loma got some t-rex arms.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

tliang1000 said:


> Wow. Either Rigo got some long arms for his size or Loma got some t-rex arms.


Kinda both, although I wouldn't say T-rex, short though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I'm a big Rigo fan but I do feel some of his 'calling out' has nothing to do with actually wanting to fight the guy he is calling out, it's more self promotion to make it seem like he is a scary monster who no one wants to fight. He is avoided to an extent due to his style, but he is smart and doesn't want to give away any advantages or take any unnecessary risks. I'm skeptical that he'd ever want to fight Lomachenko unless there was a big reward for him. It's the nature of the pro game and it's something Rigo and Loma have learned is different from the amateurs. If these guys were still amateurs they'd have no hesitation about meeting to prove who is the best at their sport.
> This is the business, not the sport. Rigo is the right fight for Lomachenko right now but unless there is nothing else for Rigo it's not a good fight for him. Quigg is going to be preferred for Rigo.


you have absolutely nothing to back that up with. You can feel that way, but there are no examples or facts to prove that.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

The Sweet Science said:


> Personally, I would rather see him fight Quigg, Frampton, Santa Cruz & Mares. Don't get me wrong, I would rather see him defeat Loma than those other guys because it is a much bigger win, but to me the risk outweighs the reward. I believe Rigo can defeat Loma, but I am against him moving up in weight. He could possibly defeat all the top featherweights, but that still doesn't make it a great idea to fight even bigger men than he is fighting at his current weight class. He is a small jr. feathweight, I cannot stress that enough. So a win over Loma would be legendary. Rigo is more skilled than Loma, but quite a bit smaller and older. If it happens, I pick Rigo W 12. I would just rather see him clean out jr. featherweight and even bantamweight.


Santa Cruz has already gone to 126 and thats where Mares is. Frampton also said he might move up although that could have been excuse making for not looking amazing on Saturday. Quigg is pretty big at the weight as well so I can see him following the rest up too.

Rigo seems small even at 122 (or maybes natural and the rest are drainers) so i dunno if its a good idea for him to go up but I'd be over the moon for this fight. If the rest move north without him i guess he can just try and clean up but may be stuck without legacy fights for a good while or not even get anymore at all.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Santa Cruz has already gone to 126 and thats where Mares is. Frampton also said he might move up although that could have been excuse making for not looking amazing on Saturday. Quigg is pretty big at the weight as well so I can see him following the rest up too.
> 
> Rigo seems small even at 122 (or maybes natural and the rest are drainers) so i dunno if its a good idea for him to go up but I'd be over the moon for this fight. If the rest move north without him i guess he can just try and clean up but may be stuck without legacy fights for a good while or not even get anymore at all.


It would seal his legacy as an ATG if he captured crowns at 122-126. He could also go down to 118 and become a 3 weight champ.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> you have absolutely nothing to back that up with. You can feel that way, but there are no examples or facts to prove that.


What about the fact that Rigo isn't fighting the guys he calls out? He could be like GGG and fight lesser opposition. Instead he calls out guys he doesn't have a realistic chance of fighting and waits around. His promoter is obviously trying to get him fights.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What about the fact that Rigo isn't fighting the guys he calls out? He could be like GGG and fight lesser opposition. Instead he calls out guys he doesn't have a realistic chance of fighting and waits around. His promoter is obviously trying to get him fights.


:lol: he's not fighting the guys because they don't want to fight atsch


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: he's not fighting the guys because they don't want to fight atsch


There are always fights to make. If I call out Mike Tyson and he doesn't want to fight me that doesn't mean he is avoiding me. Rigo could be fighting but he spends more time saying "I'll fight this guy and that guy", when they are unrealistic fights. If you only call out guys that aren't available then it is for promotional purposes. I know some fighters have said that they won't fight Rigo because he brings nothing to the table, which is fair enough in pro boxing. That's been Floyd's excuse throughout his career. Has your boy Floyd been running from all those guys? I don't buy that any fighter is really that scared of another fighter, especially of a guy who has shown shaky whiskers as Rigo has. It's the business, and Rigo is playing that game like everyone else.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> There are always fights to make. If I call out Mike Tyson and he doesn't want to fight me that doesn't mean he is avoiding me. Rigo could be fighting but he spends more time saying "I'll fight this guy and that guy", when they are unrealistic fights. If you only call out guys that aren't available then it is for promotional purposes. I know some fighters have said that they won't fight Rigo because he brings nothing to the table, which is fair enough in pro boxing. That's been Floyd's excuse throughout his career. Has your boy Floyd been running from all those guys? I don't buy that any fighter is really that scared of another fighter, especially of a guy who has shown shaky whiskers as Rigo has. It's the business, and Rigo is playing that game like everyone else.


ok so... nevermind, I don't care to talk to you


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> ok so... nevermind, I don't care to talk to you


:rofl


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Lomachenko doesn't want to concede anything on the weight:http://www.boxingscene.com/lomachenko-rejects-rehydration-clause-rigondeaux--93735

It's most interesting how he and his team like to say rules are rules and emphasize recognized divisional limit weights first when rejecting Walters as a potential opponent and now not compromising for this fight. Given his interest in 126 and winning belts there, I have to wonder why the name Rigondeaux even came out of their mouths at all.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

poorface said:


> Lomachenko doesn't want to concede anything on the weight:http://www.boxingscene.com/lomachenko-rejects-rehydration-clause-rigondeaux--93735
> 
> It's most interesting how he and his team like to say rules are rules and emphasize recognized divisional limit weights first when rejecting Walters as a potential opponent and now not compromising for this fight. Given his interest in 126 and winning belts there, I have to wonder why the name Rigondeaux even came out of their mouths at all.


Well, thats that.

I'll ask @OneTime to issue a fatwa on @Chacal for raising all our hopes.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :rofl


I'm not going to Argue with a troll talking out of his ass and making up Facts as he goes along


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

poorface said:


> Lomachenko doesn't want to concede anything on the weight:http://www.boxingscene.com/lomachenko-rejects-rehydration-clause-rigondeaux--93735
> 
> It's most interesting how he and his team like to say rules are rules and emphasize recognized divisional limit weights first when rejecting Walters as a potential opponent and now not compromising for this fight. Given his interest in 126 and winning belts there, I have to wonder why the name Rigondeaux even came out of their mouths at all.


Why did Vetyeka come out of his mouth as a potential opponent? Lomachenko and his team want to unify 126. They are campaigning at 126. If they can't get a title bout at 126 (Selby doesn't want to fight him, GRJ rematch out of the picture, Walters lost his title and can't make 126 anymore) they want the next best fight at 126. Rigondeaux, Vetyeka whoever has to meet them at 126 and respect the weight division, and the rules of boxing. No BS, no catch weights, just a fight at 126. When Lomachenko moves to 130 he will fight and beat Walters. Lomachenko doesn't have to concede anything, he is a champion campaigning at 126. Meet him there or don't. He learned after the Salido debacle that he shouldn't compromise and give away advantages for no reason. Lomachenko can easily rehydrate to under 134 without a problem but it is the principle, he doesn't have to concede anything. Rigondeaux needs an opponent apparently, here it is. It isn't hard to put on weight, Rigondeaux isn't exactly a muscular guy so why can't he get in the weight room to put some mass on his legs and hips (improve his athleticism), and rehydrate to 135 himself (probably also improving his chin)?


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Why did Vetyeka come out of his mouth as a potential opponent? Lomachenko and his team want to unify 126. They are campaigning at 126. If they can't get a title bout at 126 (Selby doesn't want to fight him, GRJ rematch out of the picture, Walters lost his title and can't make 126 anymore) they want the next best fight at 126. Rigondeaux, Vetyeka whoever has to meet them at 126 and respect the weight division, and the rules of boxing. No BS, no catch weights, just a fight at 126. When Lomachenko moves to 130 he will fight and beat Walters. Lomachenko doesn't have to concede anything, he is a champion campaigning at 126. Meet him there or don't. He learned after the Salido debacle that he shouldn't compromise and give away advantages for no reason. Lomachenko can easily rehydrate to under 134 without a problem but it is the principle, he doesn't have to concede anything. Rigondeaux needs an opponent apparently, here it is. It isn't hard to put on weight, Rigondeaux isn't exactly a muscular guy so why can't he get in the weight room to put some mass on his legs and hips (improve his athleticism), and rehydrate to 135 himself (probably also improving his chin)?


So Lomachenko "respects the weight divisions and rules of boxing" so much he's calling out a guy who's never competed at his weight? Maybe he should call out Gonazlez and Innoue while he's at it. They could probably pack on few pounds as well; hell Gonzalez rehydrates to 124 already, so he'd make for a great opponent for "Hi-Tech" as well.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

poorface said:


> So Lomachenko "respects the weight divisions and rules of boxing" so much he's calling out a guy who's never competed at his weight? Maybe he should call out Gonazlez and Innoue while he's at it. They could probably pack on few pounds as well; hell Gonzalez rehydrates to 124 already, so he'd make for a great opponent for "Hi-Tech" as well.


It wasn't Lomachenko himself who called him out. Lomachenko will fight anyone at 126 under WBO rules, that's all there is to it and it's that simple. Rigondeaux isn't in a position to dictate terms, Lomachenko doesn't need the fight. Rigo complains no one wants to fight him, and has talked about moving up to 126 for fights. Here it is, a great fight. If Rigo wants to stay at 122 and fight no one then that's fine. If Rigo thinks he's too small to be competitive at 126 and can't put on weight then that's his prerogative, and everyone moves on. The request for a rehydration clause is strange in the first place considering Donaire and Amagasa weighed well above 134 in the ring. Rigo wants/needs advantages, Lomachenko just wants the fight at 126, no nonsense.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> It wasn't Lomachenko himself who called him out. Lomachenko will fight anyone at 126 under WBO rules, that's all there is to it and it's that simple. Rigondeaux isn't in a position to dictate terms, Lomachenko doesn't need the fight. Rigo complains no one wants to fight him, and has talked about moving up to 126 for fights. Here it is, a great fight. If Rigo wants to stay at 122 and fight no one then that's fine. If Rigo thinks he's too small to be competitive at 126 and can't put on weight then that's his prerogative, and everyone moves on. The request for a rehydration clause is strange in the first place considering Donaire and Amagasa weighed well above 134 in the ring. Rigo wants/needs advantages, Lomachenko just wants the fight at 126, no nonsense.


It was Lomachenko's team that brought Rigondeaux up, even after Hyde had made statements in the past about Rigondeaux not going to 126 on his watch. It's a bit puzzling then to call a guy out who hasn't indicated a desire to move up to that division, and then act shocked when he doesn't want to move up to that division without a compromise.

I can sort of understand why though; Lomachenko's prospects scarcely look much better than Rigondeaux's, as he's been fighting on PPV undercards instead of his own headlining fights despite having the TR machine behind him and as you outlined above, none of the opponents in his division are interested in facing him. The one fight that would have definitely gotten him back on HBO is also the one Lomachenko and Klimas now no longer want.

It's most interesting though in conjunction with the Walters case that he expects Rigondeaux to do something he's clearly not interested in or not capable of doing for the time being, which is move up and concede a weight advantage.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

poorface said:


> Lomachenko doesn't want to concede anything on the weight:http://www.boxingscene.com/lomachenko-rejects-rehydration-clause-rigondeaux--93735
> 
> It's most interesting how he and his team like to say rules are rules and emphasize recognized divisional limit weights first when rejecting Walters as a potential opponent and now not compromising for this fight. Given his interest in 126 and winning belts there, I have to wonder why the name Rigondeaux even came out of their mouths at all.


To be fair, they probably saw Rigo calling out Walters (a guy who can't even make 126 anymore) so they figured it was worth a shot.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

So loma ducked Rigo. Shameful.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Why did Vetyeka come out of his mouth as a potential opponent? Lomachenko and his team want to unify 126. They are campaigning at 126. If they can't get a title bout at 126 (Selby doesn't want to fight him, GRJ rematch out of the picture, Walters lost his title and can't make 126 anymore) they want the next best fight at 126. Rigondeaux, Vetyeka whoever has to meet them at 126 and respect the weight division, and the rules of boxing. No BS, no catch weights, just a fight at 126. When Lomachenko moves to 130 he will fight and beat Walters. Lomachenko doesn't have to concede anything, he is a champion campaigning at 126. Meet him there or don't. He learned after the Salido debacle that he shouldn't compromise and give away advantages for no reason. Lomachenko can easily rehydrate to under 134 without a problem but it is the principle, he doesn't have to concede anything. Rigondeaux needs an opponent apparently, here it is. It isn't hard to put on weight, Rigondeaux isn't exactly a muscular guy so why can't he get in the weight room to put some mass on his legs and hips (improve his athleticism), and rehydrate to 135 himself (probably also improving his chin)?


This is a pure duck and you know it. Get out this thread.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Really lets not get carried away with our emotions. Don't sit there and say that Rigo is in no position to dictate terms. Listen, Rigo is tiny. Lomas team showed interest in a fight at a weight in which Rigo is too small. Rigo said no problem lets sit down and work out the details a fight can happen but it needs to be negotiated. I mean there is nothing wrong with negotiating and coming to a compromise for an awesome fight. Loma thinks he's some star who can dictate everything. If you aren't willing to sit down and compromise a very understandable issue you don't want the fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I've lost a lot of respect for lomachenko now. First he turns down Walters, the only guy at 126 who can be competitive with him, because "he doesn't have a belt anymore."

Now he turns down Rigo and the rehydration clause even though his team swear he doesn't usually weigh more than that in the ring because of "the principle". 

So there he's turned down the only 2 fights where people might actually be inclined to pick the other fighter. He's terrified of becoming 4-2...

I hope rigo takes it anyway and schools him so bad he retires at 4-2 as nothing more than a footnote of the sport, less he bucks up and stops being a bitch. I used to be a massive fan too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I've lost a lot of respect for lomachenko now. First he turns down Walters, the only guy at 126 who can be competitive with him, because "he doesn't have a belt anymore."
> 
> Now he turns down Rigo and the rehydration clause even though his team swear he doesn't usually weigh more than that in the ring because of "the principle".
> 
> ...


:lol: going 4-2 would be pretty embarrassing. It ticks me off though when it goes like
Rigo's team "124 and 135 rehydration clause"
Loma's team "no catchweight, but rehydration clause is fine"
Rigo's team "cool, we're fine with that"
Loma's team "shit! no rehydration clause"


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

From Loma's point of view I think, he wants it to be just straight boxing rules, no CW or rehydration limits, the same way it is in the Olympics. Pity he still doesn't understand the pro game.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I've lost a lot of respect for lomachenko now. First he turns down Walters, the only guy at 126 who can be competitive with him, because "he doesn't have a belt anymore."
> 
> Now he turns down Rigo and the rehydration clause even though his team swear he doesn't usually weigh more than that in the ring because of "the principle".
> 
> ...


He's turning into a diva.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I think boxings broke me cause I'm not arsed that this isn't likely to happen anymore. I'm accustomed to it. I'll just not bother watching if they fight unworthy opponents and thats been working for me lately, don't watch as much boxing but at the same time all I'm missing is a load of mis-matches.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: going 4-2 would be pretty embarrassing. It ticks me off though when it goes like
> Rigo's team "124 and 135 rehydration clause"
> Loma's team "no catchweight, but rehydration clause is fine"
> Rigo's team "cool, we're fine with that"
> Loma's team "shit! no rehydration clause"


pretty bitchmade


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Let's get this clear.. Rigo is the one making demands. Lomachenko is saying his next fight is at 126, no matter who the opponent is. If Walters and Rigo can't/won't do it then that's on them. Lomachenko is the one with a title at 126, he doesn't have to compromise (rehydration clauses, fighting a guy who isn't going to make the weight limit etc.).
Lomachenko's team suggested the fight, then Rigo's team agreed to 126 with a 134 rehydration clause, then Lomachenko's team asked Lomachenko about it and his response (rightfully so) was "Why a rehydration clause"? If it's a 126 fight that's it, Rigo has fought bigger guys than Lomachenko before.
I'd like Lomachenko to compromise (as it wouldn't make any difference to the outcome imo) but there's no reason why he should, everyone should understand and respect that. It's Rigondeaux' position with the rehydration clause that is confusing, it's either he's trying to dictate when he's in no position to or he isn't as confident about the fight as he appears to be.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigo should just honor what he owes to Hyde and move with Haymon ( for an strategic point of view, no bad feeling towards Hyde who got him a title after 7 fights)
Haymon will set him up against a bunch of 122 pounders, there is not gonna be anywhere to hide then.
Loma can continue shopping at the FW store, with all the rules he likes. Good luck to him.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Not a good look from Loma, still hope somehow this fight is made, don't think Rigo should budge though, he's already gonna be much smaller even with the rehydration clause


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't know who I favor in this fight. Rigondeaux is more technically sound, but Loma is always changing angles and covering up


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Rigo should just honor what he owes to Hyde and move with Haymon ( for an strategic point of view, no bad feeling towards Hyde who got him a title after 7 fights)
> Haymon will set him up against a bunch of 122 pounders, there is not gonna be anywhere to hide then.
> Loma can continue shopping at the FW store, with all the rules he likes. Good luck to him.


Lol, yeah the rules of boxing. How dare Lomachenko follow the rules and not cave in to Rigondeaux's demands.
Boxing fans, not a particularly rational bunch.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Not a good look from Loma, still hope somehow this fight is made, don't think Rigo should budge though, he's already gonna be much smaller even with the rehydration clause


Budge? He's making demands. Donaire and Amagasa weighed more than Lomachenko is going to weigh without the rehydration clause in place. Why Rigo, why?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Lol, yeah the rules of boxing. How dare Lomachenko follow the rules and not cave in to Rigondeaux's demands.
> Boxing fans, not a particularly rational bunch.


What are the rules of boxing? i forgot.
championship fights at catchweight, new divisions to accommodate the superstars. Bob Arum himself being the one inventing and promoting all this shit.
But i guess doesn't apply with Lomachenko.
Personally I'm against all that crap, but has been already invented. Rigo has never fought at a catchweight, never had requested one until now, and it makes sense because Loma is a terrific boxer who will be more than 15 lbs the night of the fight.
I believe we can bury the subject. No fight, Loma can fight Walters or whoever.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> What are the rules of boxing? i forgot.
> championship fights at catchweight, new divisions to accommodate the superstars. Bob Arum himself being the one inventing and promoting all this shit.
> But i guess doesn't apply with Lomachenko.
> Personally I'm against all that crap, but has been already invented. Rigo has never fought at a catchweight, never had requested one until now, and it makes sense because Loma is a terrific boxer who will be more than 15 lbs the night of the fight.
> I believe we can bury the subject. No fight, Loma can fight Walters or whoever.


You fight at a contracted weight, you make that weight then rehydrate for the fight. It's a shame that Walters and Rigo can't seem to comprehend that when it comes to Lomachenko. You can hardly blame Lomachenko for not compromising after the Salido debacle.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You fight at a contracted weight, you make that weight then rehydrate for the fight. It's a shame that Walters and Rigo can't seem to comprehend that when it comes to Lomachenko. You can hardly blame Lomachenko for not compromising after the Salido debacle.


I don't blame Lomachenko at all.
Boxing is prostituted by Promoters, federations, commissions and there's no respect for rules anymore.
I just hope will apply not only to Lomachenko.
By the way, Walters has said he can make 126, but Loma isn't interested because he doesn't have a belt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck lomachenko. He wants to fight the tiny Rigo and not compromise on any of the physical advantages. 134 dehydration with 126 weigh in is ABSOLUTELY FAIR especially considering Rigo will way 126 or less fight night.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

If this fight is going to be determined by which fighter is more skilled, then there needs to be some type of catchweight or rehydration clause. I don't think this fight will happen though.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If this fight is going to be determined by which fighter is more skilled, then there needs to be some type of catchweight or rehydration clause. I don't think this fight will happen though.


even then rigo is at a massive size disadvantage. Rigo doesnt care if Loma has the size advantage, he just doenst want there to exist the possibility of someone coming in at 140 against him. Rigo could COMFORTABLY make 118 ffs. even lower if he drained himself just a little bit.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Fuck lomachenko. He wants to fight the tiny Rigo and not compromise on any of the physical advantages. 134 dehydration with 126 weigh in is ABSOLUTELY FAIR especially considering Rigo will way 126 or less fight night.


You scared.

Skills pay the bills, not size.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> even then rigo is at a massive size disadvantage. Rigo doesnt care if Loma has the size advantage, he just doenst want there to exist the possibility of someone coming in at 140 against him. Rigo could COMFORTABLY make 118 ffs. even lower if he drained himself just a little bit.


Going by history that won't happen. Loma won't gain more then 10 pounds.

Even if he does drain that much, it would hurt him more then help him as Rigo will be the quicker faster fighter with a bigger gas tank...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> You scared.
> 
> Skills pay the bills, not size.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Tell that to Loma who got salido'ed like a bitch


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> Going by history that won't happen. Loma won't gain more then 10 pounds.
> 
> Even if he does drain that much, it would hurt him more then help him as Rigo will be the quicker faster fighter with a bigger gas tank...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Then why can't Loma just contractually agree to that if its not an issue. This is boxing, you can't take shit on someone's words or history. Sign on the dot or shut up


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> even then rigo is at a massive size disadvantage. Rigo doesnt care if Loma has the size advantage, he just doenst want there to exist the possibility of someone coming in at 140 against him. Rigo could COMFORTABLY make 118 ffs. even lower if he drained himself just a little bit.


yeah true, but at the very least they could do that. I mean Rigondeaux could go up to 126 with no conditions, but how much credit would we really give Lomachenko for winning that fight? I usually dislike catchweights and hate rehydration clauses, but like it has been mentioned over and over, Rigondeaux is really a 118 pounder. Shit 112lb Roman Gonzales rehydrated to 124 for his last fight and Rigo weighed that against Agbeko irc


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah true, but at the very least they could do that. I mean Rigondeaux could go up to 126 with no conditions, but how much credit would we really give Lomachenko for winning that fight? I usually dislike catchweights and hate rehydration clauses, but like it has been mentioned over and over, Rigondeaux is really a 118 pounder. Shit 112lb Roman Gonzales rehydrated to 124 for his last fight and Rigo weighed that against Agbeko irc


I want that fight, Rigo vs Estrada, and chocolatito that would be good.. Mini giants going at it



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> I want that fight, Rigo vs Estrada, and chocolatito that would be good.. Mini giants going at it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


that'd be awesome. I kinda want Rigondeaux to forget about 126 and concentrate on 122 and below. So many good matchups there. Ionue also


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that'd be awesome. I kinda want Rigondeaux to forget about 126 and concentrate on 122 and below. So many good matchups there. Ionue also


Don't get me wrong Rigo Is good enough to fight below or @ 126 max. Forgetting about 126 that would suck.. So many good fights there.

He could even add some muscle like jmm or mayweather do when facing bigger opponents.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> Don't get me wrong Rigo Is good enough to fight below or @ 126 max. Forgetting about 126 that would suck.. So many good fights there.
> 
> He could even add some muscle like jmm or mayweather do when facing bigger opponents.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


JMM had to roid to get those muscles...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> JMM had to roid to get those muscles...


Stop hating, there is no clear evidence for that but speculation and rumor.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Is Gary Russell available? He's an interesting style matchup also.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Don't get me wrong Rigo Is good enough to fight below or @ 126 max. Forgetting about 126 that would suck.. So many good fights there.
> 
> He could even add some muscle like jmm or mayweather do when facing bigger opponents.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yeah true, but if he is beaten, i want to see it done by a guy being too skilled, not too big. It'd be cool watching him fight guys as fast as he is and p4p talents like Ionue, Estrada and Gonzalez. Maybe Moreno if he wins his next fight


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> even then rigo is at a massive size disadvantage. Rigo doesnt care if Loma has the size advantage, he just doenst want there to exist the possibility of someone coming in at 140 against him. Rigo could COMFORTABLY make 118 ffs. even lower if he drained himself just a little bit.


Uh.. Rigo has been in with fighters who weigh 140+ on fight night. Rigo obviously does care about Lomachenko being the 'bigger' fighter. Rigo is skinny and small at 122, you can't tell me he can't build a little bit of muscle and become a proper 126 fighter. He's pound for pound isn't he? Putting on some muscle would improve his chin as well. 
Rigondeaux had talked about going to 126. Here it is. Rigondeaux is ducking if he can't accept the rules.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> JMM had to roid to get those muscles...


Or by lifting weights.. You know like every other athlete in sports? Only in boxing do you have people believing that an athlete is stuck at a 'natural' weight and that's it, that an athlete is what he is and can't improve or change some physical quality. Give Rigo a tub of protein powder and get him in the gym squatting and hip hinging and he'll come back at 126, heavier and better than ever.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Uh.. Rigo has been in with fighters who weigh 140+ on fight night. Rigo obviously does care about Lomachenko being the 'bigger' fighter. Rigo is skinny and small at 122, you can't tell me he can't build a little bit of muscle and become a proper 126 fighter. He's pound for pound isn't he? Putting on some muscle would improve his chin as well.
> Rigondeaux had talked about going to 126. Here it is. Rigondeaux is ducking if he can't accept the rules.


126 ain't a big deal, arum says let's do it.. Loma and his team want it.. Now it's up to ET to accept without being a drama queen.

124 plus 134 clause.. Does it make that much difference come on now..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigo became hype to legit p4p when he emberassed the shit out of donate... If he does the same vs Loma damn that is a sick look.. Good fight hope ET finds his balls. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Uh.. Rigo has been in with fighters who weigh 140+ on fight night. Rigo obviously does care about Lomachenko being the 'bigger' fighter. Rigo is skinny and small at 122, you can't tell me he can't build a little bit of muscle and become a proper 126 fighter. He's pound for pound isn't he? Putting on some muscle would improve his chin as well.
> Rigondeaux had talked about going to 126. Here it is. Rigondeaux is ducking if he can't accept the rules.


Lomachenko is in another level than those fighters Rigo has fought above 140. You know that. The only way to level the competition is by leveling the weight at the night fight.
Rigo doesn't need Lomachenko, he stays at 122 and fight people already bigger. Lomachenko stays at 126 and fight people his own size.
Nobody ducking nobody the way i see it.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Lomachenko is in another level than those fighters Rigo has fought above 140. You know that. The only way to level the competition is by leveling the weight at the night fight.
> Rigo doesn't need Lomachenko, he stays at 122 and fight people already bigger. Lomachenko stays at 126 and fight people his own size.
> Nobody ducking nobody the way i see it.


Yeah I can't begrudge Rigo for staying at 122 if he believes he can get fights there. I don't really give him a chance against Lomachenko, I wouldn't think less of him if he lost because of the different weight division but I'm not the one getting knocked out/losing the 0. 
Gamboa is being written off because he lost to the much bigger Crawford, which I think is unfair.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't think this is dead yet @Chacal, Loma's insta just put up a pick of him on a canoe in the sea saying he will travel across the sea to fight Rigo :lol:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Yeah I can't begrudge Rigo for staying at 122 if he believes he can get fights there. I don't really give him a chance against Lomachenko, I wouldn't think less of him if he lost because of the different weight division but I'm not the one getting knocked out/losing the 0.
> Gamboa is being written off because he lost to the much bigger Crawford, which I think is unfair.


Plus he looked like crap against Farenas and Perez.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah true, but if he is beaten, i want to see it done by a guy being too skilled, not too big. It'd be cool watching him fight guys as fast as he is and p4p talents like Ionue, Estrada and Gonzalez. Maybe Moreno if he wins his next fight


Moreno ain't beating Yamanaka or Rigo


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

TBH with this fight I think Lomachenko is right to ask his opponents that they come in at 126 with no stipulations but at the same time Rigondeaux is fair enough to ask for a rehydration clause. I think this is just a case of them being slightly too far apart in size for this fight to happen even though they both one division apart - Rigo is pretty much maxed out whilst Loma is as far down as he can go.

It's a shame as they are starting to make it a bit of a farce in a fight that whilst people would love, was no demand for due to the weight difference. Now they have teased everybody, came to conclusion everyopne was happy with before and now peoples demands have changed and they are pissed.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Chatty said:


> TBH with this fight I think Lomachenko is right to ask his opponents that they come in at 126 with no stipulations but at the same time Rigondeaux is fair enough to ask for a rehydration clause. I think this is just a case of them being slightly too far apart in size for this fight to happen even though they both one division apart - Rigo is pretty much maxed out whilst Loma is as far down as he can go.
> 
> It's a shame as they are starting to make it a bit of a farce in a fight that whilst people would love, was no demand for due to the weight difference. Now they have teased everybody, came to conclusion everyopne was happy with before and now peoples demands have changed and they are pissed.


I agree, Lomachenko had no business calling out someone competing outside of his division (against his previously stated goal of wanting belts no less) and getting fans' hopes up if he wasn't willing to compromise at all.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

poorface said:


> I agree, Lomachenko had no business calling out someone competing outside of his division (against his previously stated goal of wanting belts no less) and getting fans' hopes up if he wasn't willing to compromise at all.


Think its all promoters tbh - it was Hyde who got everyones hopes up by saying there was a good chance it could be made and Arum also added to ti by saying he was hoping to sort it out when he got back to the US. Don't think I've heard either boxer say anything other than they would fight the other if it lined up and thats it. Lomachenko even said he thought Rigo was too small.


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

Chacal said:


> 134lbs rehydration clause on the night though...


Late replay, but even with this in effect, I still view it as a notable size advantage for Lomachenko considering that Rigo only weighed 125 on fight night against Agbeko. I didn't see a fight night weight for Lomachenko in his latest fight, but assuming he would hydrate to the 134 limit, we might be looking at a 9 pound weight advantage from a guy who's basically 2 natural weight classes bigger considering that Rigo could probably be fighting at 118 whereas I don't think Lomachenko could make 122.

I know Rigo has beaten bigger guys before, which is to his credit, but Lomachenko of course brings more to the table than those guys. I just think Lomancheko, who has better footwork than anyone Rigo has faced, will be able to cut the distance and land shots at mid to close range and I'm not sure how well Rigo is going to be able to take the punches.

I think Lomachenko is going to very tough for anyone to outbox in the center of the ring unless you have the skillset of a Rigo (at a hypothetical bigger size), Mayweather, etc. or you can walk him down since I don't think he handles pressure very well.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

:bbb


----------

